#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Nieuw boek van zeer bekende schrijver cultiveert angst westerlingen voor moslims: Soumission

## Revisor

Michel Houellebecq  anp *

Houllebecq terug met provocatieve roman: Islamitische president Frankrijk*

*Frankrijk krijgt in 2022 zijn eerste islamitische president, Mohammed Ben Abbas. Dat schrijft succesauteur Michel Houellebecq in zijn nieuwe roman Soumission, die op 7 januari zal uitkomen. Franse media onthulden alvast de grote lijnen. Na zijn relatief milde De kaart en het gebied uit 2010 komt Houellebecq terug met een provocatie als nooit tevoren*

Door: Peter Giesen 16 december 2014, 11:54 

Soumission ('onderwerping', de letterlijke betekenis van het woord islam) is politieke fictie. In 2022 heeft Franois Hollande zijn tweede termijn achter de rug. De presidentsverkiezingen draaien uit op een strijd tussen Marine Le Pen en de Fraternit Musulmane, de Franse variant van de Moslimbroederschap. De moslims winnen, omdat de socialisten en de centrumrechtse UMP hun kant kiezen. De nieuwe president benoemt centrumpoliticus Franois Bayrou tot premier.

Volgens de boekensite Livre Hebdo, die de drukproeven zegt te hebben gelezen, wordt het verhaal verteld door een typische Houellebecq-figuur, de 44-jarige Franois, een eenzame rat, gefrustreerd en ongelukkig. Hij doceert aan de universiteit als specialist in de 19de eeuwse decadente auteur Joris-Karl Huysmans en gaat zonder enige vreugde met een paar studentes naar bed. Als de Sorbonne wordt overgenomen door Saoedi-Arabi komt hij voor een dilemma te staan: moet hij zich bekeren tot de islam om zijn carrire te redden?

*Geliefd doelwit*

De domste religie, dat is de islam
Michel Houellebecq

De islam is een geliefd doelwit van Houellebecq. Zijn roman Platform uit 2001 eindigde met een aanval van islamitische terroristen op een resort voor sekstoeristen. 'De domste religie, dat is de islam', zei hij destijds. Het plot van zijn nieuwe boek is nog veel provocerender, ook omdat het raakt aan enkele gevoelige thema's in de Franse politiek. Dat de UMP en de PS (Parti Socialiste) voor de moslimkandidaat kiezen, past in Marine Le Pens geliefde these van de 'UMPS': de gevestigde partijen zijn een pot nat, alleen het Front National kan Frankrijk redden van de ondergang. 

Het verhaal lijkt ook genspireerd door de extreemrechtse theorie van de grand remplacement: door immigratie en hoge vruchtbaarheid zullen allochtonen een meerderheid gaan vormen, waardoor zij de macht kunnen overnemen, geholpen door politiek-correcte collaborateurs. De gedachte van een grand remplacement wordt overigens verworpen door demografen, die stellen dat extreemrechts het aantal immigranten overschat, terwijl de vruchtbaarheid bij deze groepen juist daalt.


Houllebecq terug met provocatieve roman: Islamitische president Frankrijk | Boeken | de Volkskrant

----------


## Eke

> 'Frapper u ca compte' ('slaan waar het ertoe doet') luidt het motto van Michel Houellebecq, die het als hip mediafenomeen en zelfverklaarde rechtse intellectueel onder meer aan de stok kreeg met _moslims, milieuactivisten, feministen en veteranen van_ *mei '68*. Volgens de als agronoom opgeleide Houellebecq zou de moderne roman 'alles' moeten bevatten: van filosofische theorien tot pure emotie en van wetenschappelijke debatten tot literaire kritiek.


Alweer een polariserende gebeurtenis. Net de krant opzij gelegd : Pakistan, Dresden....
Het lijkt me overigens geen populistische schrijver. Eerder een intellektuele provocateur...

Wat is een agronoom trouwens ?

http://nrcboeken.vorige.nrc.nl/schri...llebecq-michel

----------


## Eke

> ...................... de 44-jarige Franois, een eenzame rat, gefrustreerd en ongelukkig. Hij doceert aan de universiteit als specialist in de 19de eeuwse decadente auteur Joris-Karl Huysmans en gaat zonder enige vreugde met een paar studentes naar bed. Als de Sorbonne wordt overgenomen door Saoedi-Arabi komt hij voor een dilemma te staan: moet hij zich bekeren tot de islam om zijn carrire te redden?


  :haha:  O. zo'n dilemma !

----------


## Revisor

do 08 jan 2015, 23:35 
*
Schrijver Houellebecq schort promotie boek op*

PARIJS - De Franse schrijver Michel Houellebecq heeft de promotie van zijn nieuwe roman Soumission (Onderwerping) opgeschort vanwege de moordpartij bij Charlie Hebdo. Houellebecq verlaat bovendien Parijs. Hij verruilt de hoofdstad voorlopig voor het platteland, zo liet hij via zijn agent aan de Franse tv weten.

 
Foto: Reuters

In Soumission beschrijft Houellebecq Frankrijk onder een islamitisch regime, in het jaar 2022. Al voor verschijning was het omstreden. Een interview met de schrijver was het hoofdartikel van de laatste editie van Charlie Hebdo.

Houellebecq is „diep geraakt” door de dood van zijn vriend Bernard Maris, zo liet hij weten. De econoom en journalist is een van de slachtoffers van de aanslag. Houellebecq wil van de gebeurtenissen bijkomen op het platteland, „de sneeuw in”, aldus zijn agent.


Schrijver Houellebecq schort promotie boek op | Buitenland | Telegraaf.nl

----------


## Mark

Platform was een goed boek, zijn andere boeken teveel herhaling naar mijn mening.

----------


## Revisor

*Column* Abdelkader Benali

*Houellebecqs taal is die van de inquisitie: er is geen plek voor Europese moslims*

3 januari 2023

Enkele jaren geleden was de Franse schrijver Michel Houellebecq eregast op het Boekenbal. Voorafgaand aan het feest in de Stadsschouwburg drong ik met collega-schrijvers samen in het souterrain van een nabijgelegen restaurant om de literaire halfgod de hand te schudden. Hij zag er beter uit dan verwacht, de clochardlook was ingeruild voor een strakke tuxedo en een fris gekapte kop.

In ons korte gesprek sprak hij de wens uit Marokko een keer te bezoeken, “die hebben hetzelfde talent voor onderdanigheid als de Fransen”. Bij het eerste contact meteen getrakteerd op een echte Houellebecq-zin! Wat ik inmiddels begrijp is dat deze schrijver gelijk andere linkse intellectuelen in Europa danig in de war is van deze ingewikkelde tijden. In een links-intellectueel tijdschrift Front Populaire profeteerde de schrijver over een omstandigheid waarin Frankrijk dusdanig geslamiseerd is dat autochtone bewoners in verzet komen om hun territorium terug te winnen. En dat gewapenderhand. “Een omgekeerd Bataclan”, waarmee hij verwijst naar de bloedige terreuraanslagen in de Parijse poptempel op 15 december 2015. Voor Houellebecq is het een uitgemaakte zaak dat Franse moslims de seculiere Republiek uiteindelijk zullen afwijzen.

Dat terugveroveren noemt hij een Reconquista, die verwijst naar de eeuwenlange terugdringing van Moorse aanwezigheid op het Iberische schiereiland door katholieke vorsten. Toen in 1492 de laatste islamitische heerser Boabdil van Granada uit zijn macht werd ontzet, was deze voltooid. Daarna volgde de inquisitie ten einde aan alle vormen van ketterij – lees: joden en moslims – een einde te maken. Het daarop volgende proces zou nog 300 jaar duren. Uiteindelijk werden ook de geassimileerde Moren, alleen in naam nog moslim, verbannen om dezelfde reden waarover Houellebecq fulmineert: er is geen plek voor Europese moslims. De taal van Houellebecq is de taal van de inquisitie.

*De imperialistische ambities van Spanje*

Beladen is de term ook omdat aan het einde van de negentiende eeuw Spanje zijn imperialistische ambities nieuw leven inblies door de Reconquista-gedachte van stal te halen om territoriale aanspraken te maken op Marokkaans grondgebied. Vorstin Isabella van Aragon die Boabdil verdreef, liet op haar doodsbed optekenen dat de Reconquista op Afrikaans grondgebied voortgezet moest worden. En zo geschiedde dat de Spanjaarden aan land kwamen in het gebied waar ik geboren werd, met voor mijn gemeenschap verschrikkelijke gevolgen.

Waarom hanteert Houellebecq deze term zo overvloedig, ter bezwering haast? Intellectuelen omarmen de angst bij gebrek aan geloof in een sterkere emotie. Een multi-etnisch Europa waarin minderheden zich echt thuis voelen is een schrikbeeld geworden voor naar extreemrechts opgeschoven denkers en schrijvers. Europa is vooralsnog totaal geen veilig continent voor minderheden. Voorafgaande aan mijn gesprek met de schrijver schoot een rechts-extremist in Parijs nog op onschuldige Koerden. Houellebecq voelt geen morele plicht om op te komen voor de zwakkeren maar voedt wel de publieke opinie met angstscenario’s die het echte gevaar voor Europa – zijn naam is Poetin – in de kaart spelen. De angst voor moslims is groter dan de angst voor de kernwapens bezittende Rus.

Houellebecq is een meester van het literaire spel, hij scheert over de grens tussen feit en fictie. Maar in dit geval tonen zijn uitspraken vooral de verwarring waarin Europese liberale intellectuelen verkeren. Ze zijn het contact met wat er echt in de wereld gebeurt hopeloos verloren.


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/houelleb...lims~b8363062/

----------


## Revisor

*French Writer Michel Houellebecq Says He is a Part-Time Islamophobe*

The best-selling French writer is notorious for repeatedly arguing that Islam is not compatible with France's Republican values.

*Safaa Kasraoui* Jan. 05, 2023 4:02 p.m.

French writer Michel Houellebecq

Rabat - French writer Michel Houellebecq has strikingly admitted to condoning and promoting an anti-Islam discourse, sarcastically pleading guilty to being a part-time Islamophobe.
*
France has a problem with Islam*

The writer made his shocking remarks as he barely emerged from a wave of criticism in the aftermath of the anti-Islam views he expressed in a recent conversation with French philosopher Michel Onfray.

In that highly controversial conversation between two intellectuals who have been making a name for themselves by airing reactionary or unorthodox views and theses in their many books and television appearances, Houellebecq appeared to make the case that France has a problem with *Islamist separatism*.

The comments did unsurprisingly not sit well with the Grand Mosque of Paris. In December 2022, the mosque announced its decision to file a complaint against Houellebecq, accusing him of stirring discriminatory discourse and incitement to hatred.

In response to the accusations, Houellebecq published on Wednesday an opinion *piece* on the website of center-right French news outlet Le Point. 
*
Islamophobia is not racism*

Dismissively addressing the Grand Mosques complaint in his article, the writer recalled that he faced similar accusations 20 years ago on the ground that his discourse amounted to inciting racial hatred.

He then went on to poke fun at the very idea of accusing a person of racism because of their views on Islam. The accusation he faced two decades ago was silly, he wrote, adding: Everyone knows that Islam is not a race, but a religion with universal claims.

For Houellebecq, being accused of Islamophobia, as he has been of late, is more relevant.

Islam, he argued, is not a religion that I consider that much. So to a certain extent I plead guilty, provided that I am [recognized as] a part-time Islamophobe.

The row between Houellebecq and the Paris Grand Mosque comes amid mounting concerns over the normalization of anti-Islam and xenophobic rhetoric in much of Europe.

In recent years, concerns over the discernible drift of European discourse towards reactionism and nativism have often been triggered by either Muslim-bashing or migrant-bashing remarks by policymakers.

But there have also been acts of vandalism targeting mosques and other facilities associated with Muslims.
In France, the past two years have seen an alarming proliferation of Islamophobic attacks against mosques and Muslim cemeteries.

In April 2022, unidentified suspects left anti-Islam tags such as Islam kills and Islam out of Europe on the walls of a *mosque* in the southern city of Aix-en-Provence .

Many mosques across France have experienced similar incidents over the past two years, particularly during last year's presidential elections.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...me-islamophobe

----------


## Revisor

*Controverse*

*Hoe serieus zijn Houellebecqs provocaties? Hij kan een grote rol spelen in het salonfhig maken van de omvolkingstheorie*

 Michel Houellebecq.Beeld ANP / EPA

Een Parijse moskee en een antiracismeorganisatie vinden dat de Franse schrijver Michel Houellebecq aanzet tot haat tegen moslims. Eerder zorgden zijn uitspraken en werk ook al voor controverse. Waar zit de angel? 

*Chiel de Groot* 5 januari 2023, 01:00

Het is niet voor het eerst dat de Franse sterauteur Michel Houellebecq in aanvaring komt met de islamitische gemeenschap. In 2001 noemde hij de islam al de domste religie. Moslimorganisaties begonnen toen een rechtszaak, maar de schrijver werd vrijgesproken. Nu er nieuwe uitspraken van hem zijn, willen de Grote Moskee van Parijs en mensenrechtenorganisatie SOS Racisme aangifte doen tegen Houellebecq doen vanwege het aanzetten tot haat.

In een interview met het magazine _Front Populaire_ dat half december verscheen zei Houellebecq onder meer dat omvolking geen theorie, maar een feit is. En dat moslims de autochtone Franse bevolking beroven en aanvallen.

*Onaanvaardbaar en onthutsend*

Deze harde uitspraken van Michel Houellebecq zijn onaanvaardbaar en van onthutsende brutaliteit, schrijft de Grote Moskee van Parijs in een verklaring. Hij neemt als vaststaand feit aan dat er een essentile tegenstelling bestaat tussen de moslims en de autochtone Fransen, om te zeggen dat moslims nooit echte Fransen zullen zijn.

Toen Houellebecq in 2015 zijn boek _Onderwerping_ uitbracht, zorgde het beeld dat hij daarin schetste van de islam ook voor controverse. Hij schetst er een doemscenario van een geslamiseerd Frankrijk. De socialistische partij helpt de Moslimbroederschap aan de macht. Hoge functies mogen alleen nog ingevuld worden door moslims. Mannen die zich bekeren tot de islam maken carrire en krijgen meerdere aantrekkelijke jonge vrouwen (tussen de 15 en 20) aan zich uitgehuwelijkt.

De discussie over _Onderwerping_ kreeg extra lading omdat het verscheen op de dag van de aanslagen op de redactie van _Charlie Hebdo_. Ook de toenmalige (socialistische) premier Manuel Valls sprak zich destijds uit over het boek. Frankrijk is niet Michel Houellebecq. Frankrijk is niet intolerantie, haat, angst. 
*
Complottheorien*

In feite is _Onderwerping_ een literaire bewerking van de omvolkingstheorie die extreemrechtse politici verspreiden, vertelt Nella van den Brandt, religiewetenschapper aan de Universiteit van Coventry. Omvolking, of in het Franse taalgebied_ Le grand re__placement_, gaat ervan uit dat de autochtone Europese bevolking vervangen wordt door niet-westerse migranten. In een milde variant van die theorie gaat het om een onbedoelde demografische ontwikkeling. Maar het gaat al snel richting complottheorien waar ook antisemitisme bij hoort: het idee is dan dat machtige Joden dit als vooropgezet plan uitvoeren.

Van den Brandt publiceerde eerder over het werk van Houellebecq. De discussie bestaat al jaren: is Houellebecq een racist en islamofoob, of een experimenterende kunstenaar die bepaalde ideen fictionaliseert in dienst van een bredere maatschappijkritiek?

Volgens Van den Brandt wakkert de schrijver inderdaad problematische sentimenten aan. Dat was ook voor het interview van afgelopen maand al duidelijk, zegt ze. Houellebecq gebruikt zijn schrijverschap om ideen te propageren waar hij anders moeilijker mee weg zou komen. Hij is er ook goed in. Je wilt doorlezen, maar bent inmiddels wel beland in een omvolkingsfantasie. 
*
De schrijver als provocateur*

Ook Maarten van Buuren, hoogleraar Franse literatuur, bevestigt dat er nooit echt afstand was tussen Houellebecq en zijn fictie. De hoofdpersoon, vaak een cynische en seksbeluste mensenhater, is altijd een duidelijk alter ego van Houellebecq zelf. De uitspraken in _Front Populaire_ verbaasden hem dan ook niet. Het is een herhaling van zetten. Zo doet hij altijd.

Hij heeft Houellebecq altijd gezien als provocateur, die vooral uitdaagt. Zijn suggestie dat er aanslagen op moskeen gepleegd zullen worden als delen van Frankrijk onder islamitische controle komen te staan  ook een uitspraak in het genoemde interview  verandert daar voor Van Buuren niets aan. Als iemand daadwerkelijk een aanslag op een moskee zou plegen met een beroep op hem, zou hij daar grote afstand van nemen. 
*
Politieke pleidooien*

Volgens van Buuren verbindt Houellebecq geen politieke pleidooien aan zijn analyses. Hij kijkt wel uit. Al zou Marine Le Pen ongetwijfeld graag een podium met hem delen.

De Franse sociologe Lou Mousset woont in Parijs en promoveert aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam op Houellebecq. Zij ziet hem een ontwikkeling doormaken. De huidige ophef komt vooral door zijn omvolkings-uitspraken, die zijn nieuw. De vraag of _Le grand replacement_ serieus genomen moet worden, werd in de afgelopen presidentscampagne een belangrijk thema, dus valt het op wanneer iemand als Houellebecq zich erover uitspreekt. Hij kan een grote rol spelen in het salonfhig maken van de theorie.

Volgens Mousset is Houellebecq steeds minder slechts een provocateur, en steeds meer een polemist. Dat zie je ook in zijn romans. Eerst waren ze alleen maar pessimistisch en fatalistisch. Er was niks te doen aan het verval. Maar zeker vanaf _Onderwerping_ zie je steeds meer perspectief, er is iets om voor te vechten. Daardoor geeft hij impliciet een soort advies. 
*
Kwade ideologie*

Ook thematisch is er een verschuiving. Zijn eerste drie boeken waren erg kritisch op het neoliberalisme, en de manier waarop het individuen achterlaat in een betekenisloze wereld. Dat aspect raakt steeds meer op de achtergrond, nu is de islam vaak de kwade ideologie die individuele vrijheid bedreigt.

Het wordt interessant om te zien hoe Houellebecq zich gaat verdedigen tegen de aanklacht van de Grote Moskee. In 2001, toen hij werd aangeklaagd omdat hij de islam de domste religie had genoemd, profileerde hij zich ter verdediging duidelijk als provocateur. Het werkte, de rechter sprak hem vrij en de culturele elite nam het voor hem op. We zullen zien of dat nu weer zo is.

Doet het er nog toe of Houellebecq slechts schrijver of ook polemist is? We gunnen kunstenaars meer vrijheid dan, bijvoorbeeld, politici, zegt Nella van den Brandt. Maar het voorbeeld van deze situatie met Houellebecq roept de vraag op of dat terecht is. Kunst en literatuur zijn vaak net zo goed politiek. Er zijn tal van voorbeelden te geven van kunst met een negatieve uitwerking op minderheden, zoals zwarte of Arabische mannen die in Hollywoodfilms worden geportretteerd als gewelddadig en crimineel. Ook schrijvers zijn verantwoordelijk voor de uitwerking die ze hebben.
__________________________________________________ __

*Uitspraken in het interview met Front Populaire*

Het verval van Frankrijk is onvermijdelijk. 

Omvolking is geen theorie, maar een feit. 

Mensen bewapenen zich, ze volgen cursussen op schietbanen. Er zullen verzetsdaden plaatsvinden, omgekeerde Bataclans gericht op moskeen en door moslims bezochte cafs.

Onze enige overlevingskans is dat het blanke suprematisme in de Verenigde Staten trendy wordt.

De autochtone Franse bevolking wenst niet dat moslims zich assimileren, maar dat ze ophouden hen te beroven en aan te vallen - of anders, dat ze vertrekken.


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...rie~bf2a04ef0/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Hem op zn smoelwerk slaan is een vorm van aandacht aan hem geven.
Daarom moet hij niet op zn smoelwerk geslagen worden.

----------

